# A Personal Plea to Support the Scottish Rite Hospital



## News Feeder (Aug 31, 2010)

I am writing this note to request that you make a donation to the  Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children (TSRH). This is an  organization I have personally been connected with since 1976.

Our  daughter, Heather, was born on December 30, 1975. She was immediately  diagnosed with a birth defect called spina bifida. The words &ldquo;spina  bifida&rdquo; are Latin for &ldquo;split spine&rdquo;. It is a developmental birth defect  caused by vertebrae not fusing properly, resulting in an opening in the  spine. This allows a portion of the spinal cord to protrude through the  opening in the bones. The most common form of this birth defect is  called myelomeningocele.

In babies with  myelomeningocele there is a fluid-filled sac protruding outside the  spinal column containing nerve tissue that is damaged or not properly  developed. As a result, there is usually some degree of paralysis and  loss of sensation below the level of the spinal cord defect.

In  90% of the cases, children with myelomeningocele develop hydrocephalus  (sometimes referred to incorrectly but descriptively as &ldquo;water on the  brain&rdquo. This requires the surgical installation of a permanent shunt to  provide a drain from inside the skull to the abdominal cavity for fluid  removal.

Heather was a classic spina  bifida patient. Within 12 hours of her birth at Good Shepherd Medical  Center in Longview, she had been transferred to Dallas. In less than 24  hours from birth, doctors had performed the surgery to put the spinal  cord and nerve roots back inside the spine and close the opening on the  back. Then when she was 8 days old a shunt was surgicaly installed.

Heather's  birth marked the beginning of an 18-year personal relationship with the  TSRH in Dallas. For the first three of the 18 years we made visits at  least once per month followed by 15 years of scheduled visits once every  2-3 months. There were also the occasional &ldquo;special&rdquo; visits for things  like shunt revision surgeries. Heather really hated those special visits  because every time a surgical procedure was performed on the shunt they  had to shave her head. That was not fun for a young girl!!!

During  those 18 years she had surgeries for the spine closure, shunt  installation, shunt revisions to allow for growth, bladder suspensions,  and rerouting of leg muscles to lessen the effects of paralysis. During  all those years the TSRH provided immeasurable amounts of medical care  for Heather as well as psychological support and encouragement for our  family.

In 18 years, we never paid a  penny for the care TSRH provided. They would not even accept donations  in the early years of Heather being a patient because they knew we would  face enough financial challenges as it was. Their website states:

&ldquo;TSRH  provides exceptional care to thousands of Texas children every year  without charge to patient families. TSRH is not a United Way agency and  does not receive state or federal funding. The hospital relies solely on  the generosity of individuals, organizations, foundations and  corporations to continue its mission.&rdquo;

OK,  if you are still reading this e-mail then I thank you very much. I know  it is lengthy. However, this background gives you some insight into why  I am making this request. I am trying to help a good friend of mine  raise money for the TSRH. My friend is sponsoring a special fund-raising  event for TSRH in October. I would like to help him make this a  successful fund-raiser. If you are interested in making a tax-deductible  donation (TSRH is a Section 501(c)(3) corporation) then you can make  your check payable to "Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children".

You can mail your check to either of the two addresses shown below:

David Counts Classic benefiting TSRH
PO Box 97
Snyder, TX  79550

      OR

James Ray
1012 Chateau Court
Longview, TX  75604

Thank you very much and I appreciate your considering a donation to the TSRH.

PS  - FYI, Heather is now a beautiful 35-year old Christian young lady. She  has been a public school teacher for 13 years and is currently teaching  special education in the Hallsville ISD. I cannot imagine how different  her life would be today had it not been for TSRH 35 years ago.

James Ray

read more



More...


----------

